# Be careful planning that big jump this year.....



## raftin (Nov 28, 2005)

Here was my friends attempt at jumping a highway last year that wasn't planned out that well:

https://youtu.be/q4M12CMtaQY


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Ouch. That snowbank on the other side wasn't a very good LZ. Did he walk away or get hauled off in an ambulance?


----------



## raftin (Nov 28, 2005)

He was able to walk home but damaged a couple of vertebrae. He's young so he heal OK but will probably remember in for a long time and feel it when he is older.


----------

